# Anticoagulant Medication When Traveling



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I need some advice. I was wondering if anyone that travels abroad for periods of say two months at a time and is also taking this type of medication how they get on. I know that Wafarin requires regular blood tests but there are more modern versions that don't but are more expensive for the NHS to buy. 

Thanks

David




Site helper note - topic moved to health & fitness forum


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Three new anticoagulants have been approved by nice for use in people with Atrial Fibrulation, speak to your GP.


----------



## papaken (Nov 21, 2010)

I now take Dabigatran etexilate twice a day with bisoprolol for my AF as I refused Warfarin and I do not have to have any tests. 
Just ask your GP.

I also take amolodipine, lamprozol, cad D and rattle like hell when I go over a bump :lol:


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Thanks for the replies. I was told by the Hospital yesterday that I have AF. The Doctor has recommended Rivaoxaban which does not need regular blood tests but he warned me that it would be down to my GP to actually say yes or no depending on budget constraints. I will certainly be pushing for a non Warfarin solution because I fear that it would put an end to our longer trips, hence the reason for posing the question. I am going to have a Cardioversion in about a months time which might work but suspect at my age it might not!!!

David


----------



## Mumoffive (Nov 22, 2013)

Riveroxaban is only licensed for up to three months. Subcutaneous clexane can be used for longer but is t favoured as it is terribly expensive. 
Our son had a massive DVT before Christmas and is t able to take warfarin so was put on riveroxoban, he had a repeat DVT and is now on clexane until review by Heamatologist next month. 
He has had no issues with the clexane and is t bothered by the injection which either me or hubby do. It has to be given within an hour of 24 hrly to be optimally effective but no regular blood tests.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

klyne said:


> I need some advice. I was wondering if anyone that travels abroad for periods of say two months at a time and is also taking this type of medication how they get on. I know that Wafarin requires regular blood tests but there are more modern versions that don't but are more expensive for the NHS to buy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


This is specifically for France, but I believe the general principals are the same in most western european countries. If you do a search for INR there have been previous posts/queries.

The sister of a French friend (this isn't a gassing story) is a pharmicist in France. She said the condition is very well known in France, and the blood test is known by he english INR, not RIN as some say. She prepared two translations for me, one for a pharmacy to help me find a blood test laboatory, and the other is for the laboratory, (which you see everywhere). You shouldn't need an appointment at the lab, just walk in.

I've got the phone number and email address of my clinic to send the results to, but I was also told that if you have the last two or three dosage recomendations, they will be able to prescribe the next dosage rate locally if you wish.

Having said all that, I've been on warfarin long enough for the clinic to prescibe a period long enough to cover the period we've been away, so I've never had to ahve a test while away. 

Hope this helps

Malcolm


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

Malcolm

That is really useful information, thank you, I have downloaded them. I could be panicking a bit as I have only just been diagnosed and they are going to try another treatment option which might cure the AF, not sure if that is wishful thinking on my part!!! Can I ask how long you go away for without needing blood tests?

David


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Many medics are wary of prescribing the alternatives to Warfarin but not because of cost.
If someone taking Warfarin has an uncontrolled bleed from injury or haemorrhage
Coagulation drugs can be given to stop bleeding. 
With the new drugs this is not an option and apparently at the moment there is no reversal drug available. Therefore most doctors stick with Warfarin unless unsuitable for the patient. 
This has been explained many times to my wife who has AF by different consultants.
We spend long periods in Spain and when she needs an INR test we just use a local clinicwho only charge 5euros with results back same day by Email.
We then Email UK GP who by return tells her what Warfarin tablets to take.


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

klyne said:


> Can I ask how long you go away for without needing blood tests?
> 
> David


We only go away for 2-3 weeks at a time because of babysitting duties, but after two years I'm usually only tested about every 6-8 weeks.

Within reason, I wouldn't let it affect your holiday plans

Malcolm


----------



## BrianJP (Sep 17, 2010)

Dont forget also that if your GP agrees to you using it you can buy your own handheld INR tester (similar to diabetes testers) that give you instant results that you can then send to your GP for analysis.


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

But have you seen the price of them   

http://www.oncallmedicalsupplies.co.uk/coaguchekr-xs-system.html?gclid=COHVlPGyhb0CFagKwwod3UUAdA

If anyone knows better............. :wink:


----------



## Christine600 (Jan 20, 2011)

blondel said:


> But have you seen the price of them


I paid more than twice that a few years ago.


----------



## selstrom (May 23, 2005)

Mumoffive said:


> Riveroxaban is only licensed for up to three months. Subcutaneous clexane can be used for longer but is t favoured as it is terribly expensive.
> Our son had a massive DVT before Christmas and is t able to take warfarin so was put on riveroxoban, he had a repeat DVT and is now on clexane until review by Heamatologist next month.
> He has had no issues with the clexane and is t bothered by the injection which either me or hubby do. It has to be given within an hour of 24 hrly to be optimally effective but no regular blood tests.


Nice guidance for use of Riveroxaban is different for AF. Treatment for DVT with Riveroxaban is not limited to 3 months see link:-http://www.nice.org.uk/nicemedia/live/13332/59383/59383.pdf

The use of all the new anticoagulants, Riveroxaban, 
Dabigatran and Apixaban for people with AF is anticipated to be long term.

We are curently in Sicily on a 60 day holiday and my wife is on Apixaban so as not to be tied to blood testing. Her consultant advocates the new anticoagulants instead of warfairn.


----------



## mentaliss (Oct 23, 2012)

klyne said:


> I need some advice. I was wondering if anyone that travels abroad for periods of say two months at a time and is also taking this type of medication how they get on. I know that Wafarin requires regular blood tests but there are more modern versions that don't but are more expensive for the NHS to buy.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


 _______________________________________________
I have a titanium heart valve + a defibrator.. the Cardiac Clinic see me every 2-3 times per year, blood tests on average every 2 weeks and I also know about this new development that doesn't require Warfarin but my doctor will not prescribe these new pills to me ...didn't I read somewhere about the so called 'death road' for elderly people ....NHS's term not mine


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

Christine600 said:


> blondel said:
> 
> 
> > But have you seen the price of them
> ...


Yes, thanks Christine. We have been keeping an eye on the prices for a couple of years and they do seem to be coming down in price although I have also seen them for well over a thousand! 
It is my husband who is taking Warfarin but fortunately he has been able to get 6 - 12 weeks between checks. So far we have not been able to go away for longer than 4 weeks anyway.


----------



## PEPPS (Mar 19, 2013)

*warfrin*

i have been on warfrin for over ten years i self test i paid over 400 quid for the machine, but its cost 75 pounds for the strips but i get them from my GP now that i have retired some GP give them on prescription some dont i do one test per week also we have just returned after 4 months in spain no probs mick


----------

